# Portable Battery Units for Solar?



## idahosurvival (Apr 12, 2015)

I was recently given some portable 12v solar panels and was wondering if anyone had some suggestions for portable lithium battery units? I'm familiar with the GoalZero but didn't really care for their products and they are lead acid (only hold a few hundred charges). Seemed kind of chinzy and heavy too. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think you will find the lithium-ion to be a bit expensive, amp hour for amp hour. 
The portability, as in carrying around with you????


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Lithium Ion is the way to go for a lot of reasons and that is why they are used in just about every smart phone.
For portability, power/weight, and able to use in cold weather and hold the charge the longest I would go with a Brunton Impel 2





Add a Solaris 62 foldable solar panel and you have a complete portable system to go anywhere.






This is very close to the system the army uses.


----------



## idahosurvival (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the input! Paraquack - good point though I'm thinking over the long term the lithium will pay off and be lighter. I have a small off-grid cabin and was hoping to use it there but also be able to move with it if need be but not necessarily pack portable. 

Rickkyw - thanks for the info. I hadn't seen that Brunton but I've used some of their other products with varying satisfaction. Have you used this unit or do you have it? It may be a bit small for what I am looking for but I like the set up and portability. 

Input is always appreciated and thanks again.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had several of the USB battery packs drop dead sooner than they shoulda. Have not found one I really liked yet. Found a few solar cells and a Rukus I like, but the battery packs have all shit the bed too soon.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lithium is much lighter and has a pretty long life, much longer that lead/acid batteries if used a similar amount. There are getting to be a lot of Lithium 12v batteries for motorcycles out there that can be ordered online. 8 - 20 amp/hr reserve in the normal range for motorcycle batteries so if that's the range you're looking for they are probably your best choice.

If you plan to bug out or just go hiking for a few days with solar/battery backup they may be your best choice for the weight. 1 lb becomes 100 lbs after a few miles if you're out of shape so the expense may well be worth it. The problem with most automotive/motorcycle type batteries is that you need to keep the + terminal covered to protect from shorting.


----------



## idahosurvival (Apr 12, 2015)

*True*



Ralph Rotten said:


> I've had several of the USB battery packs drop dead sooner than they shoulda. Have not found one I really liked yet. Found a few solar cells and a Rukus I like, but the battery packs have all shit the bed too soon.


I hear you Ralph Rotten, I guess that's why I'm searching for something decent. Hopefully some progress is being made on the battery front.


----------



## idahosurvival (Apr 12, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Lithium is much lighter and has a pretty long life, much longer that lead/acid batteries if used a similar amount. There are getting to be a lot of Lithium 12v batteries for motorcycles out there that can be ordered online. 8 - 20 amp/hr reserve in the normal range for motorcycle batteries so if that's the range you're looking for they are probably your best choice.
> 
> If you plan to bug out or just go hiking for a few days with solar/battery backup they may be your best choice for the weight. 1 lb becomes 100 lbs after a few miles if you're out of shape so the expense may well be worth it. The problem with most automotive/motorcycle type batteries is that you need to keep the + terminal covered to protect from shorting.


I'll take a look at the motorcycle batteries. I'm certainly with you on the weight issue! Out of shape or not, ounces become pounds and pounds become burdens the further you go.


----------



## idahosurvival (Apr 12, 2015)

A friend told me about this start-up today. I looked it up and sounds like it might be a good product and the solution I'm looking for. I emailed the owner and he said it would work no problem with the solar panels. 
http://igg.me/at/joulecase/x


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Looks very interesting. I will have to watch it. They don't 
really say how long it'll run your fridge, but with the ability to add modules...
They also don't say how it charges, but I would think solar would do it. Hope they
post more info on it.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know might be old news, all those solar yard/sidewalk lights take AA or AAA bats and recharge every day, just saying.


----------

